# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Thắc mắc >  Nhờ các bác tư vấn về kết cấu cơ khí máy router đục gỗ cho dân "full amater" cnc.

## yamahaymh

Thân gửi các bác trên diễn đàn cncprovn nhà mình. 
Một lần tình cờ ghé vào diễn đàn này và chính diễn đàn này đã làm em thay đổi rất nhiều điều trong cuộc sống của em. Giờ là lúc em muốn biến ước mơ tự tay hoàn thiện dc con máy có thể nhúc nhích đục được gỗ dạng router (đục được 2 lỗ đúng kích thước trên máy tính là quá ok với em).
Không có kinh nghiệm, không có học qua trường lớp, và ngay cả chưa được nhìn thấy con máy cnc ngoài thực tế. Toàn bộ ý tưởng em gom nhặt từ các bật cao thủ trên diễn đàn nhà mình. Nay em tự học vẽ và vẽ được con router như thế này. Mong được các bác tư vấn em liệu có khả thi không ạ. Hành trình máy tầm 1000x500x70
1. Khung em dự kiến sắt chữ U (140x58x4.9)
2. Trục x dài 740 (combo)
3. Trục z dài 400 (combo)
4. Trục y em có cặp ray dài 1130( hiện em đang cần vitme đủ gối và đai ốc dài 1.2m sẵn bác nào có thì giúp em luôn ạ)
Em có tấm hình như này các bác xem giúp em nó có cứng vững dễ dàng gia công lắp ráp không ạ, do đồ nghề em hiện có là 1 bộ vặn ốc lục giác.

Em cảm ơn

----------

haiquanckbn

----------


## DuyManhBk

Chưa bác nào online thì em xin phép mở bài trước vậy. Kết cấu này dường là kết cấu "kinh điển" của anh em tự dựng máy CNC nên em ko bàn thêm về kết cấu tổng thể.
1. Chân máy = Khoảng cách từ bàn máy đến mặt sàn hơi cao so với kích thước tổng thế, nếu bác vẫn muốn để như thế thì bổ sung số thanh ghép thêm cho nó cứng vững.

2. Chả hiểu sao em thấy 2 miếng thép bác dùng ở trục Z nó cứ mỏng manh kiểu gì ấy, có lẽ đấy là trên hình vẽ, ko biết bác tính chọn thép hay nhôm kích thước ntn?Vit me, động cơ bác chưa bố trí nên em cũng ko bàn thêm.

----------

yamahaymh

----------


## yamahaymh

Cảm ơn bác. Em sẽ bố thí thêm mấy thanh sắt bắt thêm vào mấy đường màu đỏ bác vẽ. Sao em không thấy 2 miếng thép dùn gở trục Z mà bác nói. Vitme và động cơ e bố trí sau. E dùng động cơ size 57. Khối lượng z 16kg. X 20kg. Điều em băn khoăn nhất là cái khung sắt với kích thước và độ dày như vậy không biết chịu nổi ko. Và 2 vai. E dùng sắt dày 10mm, rộng 200mm, cao 570mm . Các bác tư vấn giúp em

----------


## Tuấn

Chằc là 2 tấm vải X thì phải ạ. Kiểu vai này nó yếu nên ray y kg song song cũng chả sao ạ, em thấy nhiều máy gia công gỗ làm kiểu này. Đẩy tay nó đu đưa vui lắm. Làm cứng thì ray Y phải căn chỉnh tẹo ạ

----------

yamahaymh

----------


## yamahaymh

Bác Tuấn có cao kiến gì cho vải thành hợp kim không ạ (thiết kế vai ?)

----------


## Tuấn

> Bác Tuấn có cao kiến gì cho vải thành hợp kim không ạ (thiết kế vai ?)


Hì  :Smile:  em online bằng điện thoại nên bấm nhầm vai thành vải ợ ������ mắt em cũng cà là toét rùi ������ 
Cái vai x bác làm thành hình cái hộp thì nó khỏe hơn ạ. Căn hơi cực hơn nhưng biết đâu sau này bác cần cắt cái gì chính xác thì đỡ phải chỉnh bản vẽ ������

----------

yamahaymh

----------


## anhthai20121991

bác chủ ở đâu nhỉ?mình cũng đang định làm con chạy gỗ 1700x1700 :Smile:

----------


## yamahaymh

> bác chủ ở đâu nhỉ?mình cũng đang định làm con chạy gỗ 1700x1700


Mình ở Đồng Tháp. Bác ở đâu

----------


## anhthai20121991

mình đang ở sg.nhưng tính về quảng ngãi mới làm máy.mình mua gần như đủ đồ rồi  :Smile:

----------


## yamahaymh

> mình đang ở sg.nhưng tính về quảng ngãi mới làm máy.mình mua gần như đủ đồ rồi


Phải ở gần a e giao lưu rồi giao ly mới mau lên tay được. Hii. Bác ở xa quá

----------


## biết tuốt

bác chủ làm đến đâu rồi ?
bác cứ hàn cái khung đế trước đi đã,  đến lúc nào căn ray y post ảnh lên a e ném đá tiếp

----------

yamahaymh

----------


## yamahaymh

> bác chủ làm đến đâu rồi ?
> bác cứ hàn cái khung đế trước đi đã,  đến lúc nào căn ray y post ảnh lên a e ném đá tiếp


Em lên bản vẽ trước à. Chưa hàn cái khung. Hôm qua tìm sắt U có rồi nên em chuẩn bị làm cái khung cho nó.

----------


## hqkcnc

Bác cho tôi xin cái email, thú thực đang chuẩn bị dựng 1 em, mà lấn cấn quá thiết kế quá, cùng làm cho vui dc ko?

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Em muốn hỏi anh em làm gổ thì các kích thước máy thường dùng là bao nhiêu nhỉ? hành trình và chiều dài thanh ray, thanh răng hay dùng?

----------


## solero

Có các khổ máy với hành trình phục vụ cho ngành gỗ như:

600x900
900x1200
1200x1500
1300x2400
1800x1800
1800x2400
3000x2000

Các khổ này phục vụ cho mục đích và giá tiền khác nhau.

Máy nào lắp 1 spindle thì ray và thanh răng (vitme) các trục phải dài đủ khổ + chiều dây trục. Ví dụ hành trình X 1,3m thì chiều dài ray = 1,3m + độ dầy trục Z =~1,5m
Máy càng nhiều spindle thì chiều dài ray và thanh răng X càng giảm. máy 1300 lắp 2 đầu thì nên giảm hành trình còn 700-800 (để dài nguyên 1300 cũng được chả sao).

----------

haiquanckbn

----------


## yamahaymh

> Bác cho tôi xin cái email, thú thực đang chuẩn bị dựng 1 em, mà lấn cấn quá thiết kế quá, cùng làm cho vui dc ko?


Mail tui: lhnghia1@gmail.com. Bác làm máy dạng router luôn hay sao. Phay cái j ?

----------


## hqkcnc

uh, cũng router, phay gỗ, bác vẽ lại và tiến hành đến đâu rùi ạ

----------


## yamahaymh

> uh, cũng router, phay gỗ, bác vẽ lại và tiến hành đến đâu rùi ạ


Chưa nữa. Đang tìm cây vitme dài tầm 1,2m nữa mới chỉnh lại bản vẽ cho chuẩn nhất. Rồi mới đi hàn tiện. Bác mua đồ đủ chưa

----------


## Tuấn

Mặt dưới cây U bác chủ có thể hàn thêm xen kẽ các tấm la 50 dày 3 để tăng cứng. Nên hàn trước, nắn thẳng rồi mới cắt làm khung máy

----------

yamahaymh

----------


## yamahaymh

Mãi từ tháng 5 tới giờ em vẫn chưa hoàn thành xong con máy của em nữa. Sau khi nghe mấy bác góp ý thì tạm thời em lên được nhiêu đây. Vẫn mong nhận được sự chia sẽ của các bác về con máy của em. Em rất cảm ơn

----------


## yamahaymh

Sorry mấy bác do e post trên đt nên không kiểm soát dc hình nó quay lung tung ạ

----------


## yamahaymh



----------


## huanpt

xưởng này quen quá, rất quen.
Nếu không nhầm là ở Hóc Môn.

----------


## yamahaymh

> xưởng này quen quá, rất quen.
> Nếu không nhầm là ở Hóc Môn.


Ko phải bác ơi. Xưởng này ở Đồng Tháp à

----------


## khangscc

bác lắp vai X cao quá, lỡ lắp rồi nhưng em xin phép ném đá tí xíu.
Bác đưa vai cao quá làm trọng tâm nó lên cao, chạy bị rung nhiều ở cái vai nhé

----------


## haiquanckbn

Vitme bác dùng loại j vậy. nhìn to thật đấy

----------


## CKD

> Ko phải bác ơi. Xưởng này ở Đồng Tháp à


Đồng Tháp là ở chổ nào ạ?

----------


## yamahaymh

> Đồng Tháp là ở chổ nào ạ?


Em ở Cao Lãnh à bác. Cũng nghe nói bác có xuống Sa Đéc thường xuyên và cũng rất muốn dc trà chanh chém gió với bác CKD lắm

----------


## yamahaymh

> bác lắp vai X cao quá, lỡ lắp rồi nhưng em xin phép ném đá tí xíu.
> Bác đưa vai cao quá làm trọng tâm nó lên cao, chạy bị rung nhiều ở cái vai nhé


Bác góp ý cũng đúng ạ. E cũng thấy nó hơi cao. Cái này do bác cơ khí thiết kế luôn ngoài bảng vẽ của e. E đi làm cuối tuần về xem thì nó như vậy rồi. Hix

----------


## yamahaymh

> Vitme bác dùng loại j vậy. nhìn to thật đấy


Hàng tháo máy bác à. Đem về phải diy tùm lum hết. Nào là gối đỡ. Nào là đai ốc và cả luôn áo đai ốc. Mệt mỏi với nó lắm à

----------


## taih2

Bác chủ thiết kế chỗ bắt ray trục Y kiểu gì lạ quá, ngại taro nên bắt lên thanh nhôm hả bác ? Em coi cái hình chụp đầu tiên hình như thanh nhôm đó 1 mép bị hở lên khỏi khung sắt vậy có yếu không bác ?

----------


## thuhanoi

Còn mình quan tâm đến em bé, cẩn thận em nó bắt chước quay quay kẹp tay em nó nhé

----------


## hung1706

Hehe bác chủ lên dàn hết rồi còn chi mà chém gió nữa nhỉ. Chắc chém tí vụ che chắn thoai  :Big Grin: . 
Mà nếu vai máy bác làm dạng tấm thì nên chạy ray nằm ngang theo khung như các máy nhôm router thì lợi về lực hơn nhỉ ?

----------


## yamahaymh

> Bác chủ thiết kế chỗ bắt ray trục Y kiểu gì lạ quá, ngại taro nên bắt lên thanh nhôm hả bác ? Em coi cái hình chụp đầu tiên hình như thanh nhôm đó 1 mép bị hở lên khỏi khung sắt vậy có yếu không bác ?


Đúng như ý bác nói đó. Còn về thanh nhôm có 1 mép hở vậy cũng ko ảnh hưởng nhiều do hành trình chạy máy e chắc cũng ko cho ra tới đó ạ

----------


## yamahaymh

> Còn mình quan tâm đến em bé, cẩn thận em nó bắt chước quay quay kẹp tay em nó nhé


Thằng nhóc đó là con nhà nòi bác à. Xưởng cơ khí đó của nó đấy. Bữa nó còn quay quay cả máy phay nữa kìa

----------


## cnclaivung

cái tấm bắt Vime Y ko ổn tí nào, sao lại chấn hình U vậy nhĩ, ko nâng vime lên , tấm đó thẳng qua dày it nhất 12mm chứ, nhin giống 6mm là cùng

----------


## yamahaymh

> cái tấm bắt Vime Y ko ổn tí nào, sao lại chấn hình U vậy nhĩ, ko nâng vime lên , tấm đó thẳng qua dày it nhất 12mm chứ, nhin giống 6mm là cùng


Em cũng thấy cái tấm đó yếu ớt quá. Để cuối tuần về e ghé ổng nghiên cứu lại với chú ấy mới dc

----------

